# BMW M3 - Ceramic Pro 9H - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This 2015 M3 came in for a well deserved freshen up.
The car has been well used and suffered from the usual battle scars.
The front end received a fresh coat of paint, then a few weeks later it came in for the rest to be brought up to scratch and have some durable Ceramic Pro protection.

The order of the detail,

Full Auto Finesse safe wash and decontamination.
Engine bay detail.
Major Enhancement - two stage machine polish.
Interior freshen up.
Ceramic Pro 9H and Light for the paintwork
Ceramic Pro Rain for the exterior glass.

The car on arrival.

20180425_142601 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_142614 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_142622 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_145602 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The Brixton Forged wheels were deep cleaned.

20180425_153622 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

I'll skip over the wash photos this time but you know the process.

Citrus pre-wash
Rinse
Snow foam
Rinse
2 bucket method wash
Rinse
Tar Removal
Iron fallout removal
Snow foam
Rinse
Dry
Clay
Rinse
Dry
Panel wipe :thumb:

Onto the machine polishing photos.

20180425_184750 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_185517 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_192537 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_192833 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_194937 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_195517 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_203529 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_204131 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_204935 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_205358 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_210043 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_210229 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_222038 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180425_223027 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_111332 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_112654 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_113404 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_125955 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_130443 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_131354 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_131447 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_132759 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_132905 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_133149 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_135014 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_135720 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_141048 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_150832 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_153350 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_153359 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_154734 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_160751 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_160822 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_161552 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_162549 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_163710 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_163724 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180426_163925 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The engine bay was cleaned up and dressed.

20180427_152412 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The interior was cleaned and the light leather seats protected.

20180427_165728 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The paintwork protected with Ceramic Pro 9H and Light.

20180427_165853 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The glass coated with Ceramic Pro Rain.

20180427_162453 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

And the finished result.

20180427_165357 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165414 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165426 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165447 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165513 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165531 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165534 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165558 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165654 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165710 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165717 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_171421 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_181910 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180427_165519 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 

Richard.

20180427_165404 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Look stunning :thumb:


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

insane motor


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i gotta say...... thats gorgeous!!!!

very jealous!!!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Richard.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow. That is awesome. Great work.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work lad,

Love those rims


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top work shine is amazing


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunning work, what did you use on the lights to get rid of the swirls?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bet the owners pleased with that finish


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks very much everyone 



Croques said:


> Another Jim White tribute band. His ideas are everywhere!


I'm confused what you're reference is toward, but I'll take it as a backhanded compliment, so... cheers :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fantastic work my friend :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice outcome. Sadly, this is the only state in which black paint looks good (and then it does look fantastic) .. so finicky!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Stunning car .Now its returned to being a stunning looking car . Daz


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent turn around!


----------

